# Can anyone help me with weight?



## Wlorenm (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi guys!

After a million symptoms I became convinced I was hypothyroid at the end of June this year. After reading a million horror stories I decided there was no way my doctor was going to fob me off for 12+months until he decided I was hypothyroid. So I became intent on getting a diagnosis.

My first blood test revealed that I was 3.58(0.27-4.2). Initially he refused to treat me and I begged him to send me to an endocrinologist. She was useless. But she did one thing for me - checked my TPO antibodies. Low and behold - positive. 
Again she refused to treat me. But prescribed me iron because I had chronic anaemia. At this point it was the second week in July.

I returned to my doctor - who was off and landed myself with a locum. He was incredible and made me a deal. If I retook the TSH test and it came back the same of worse, he'd treat me. So ten days after the first test he took my bloods. 4.2(0.27-4.2) started me on a low dose of 25mcg Levothyroxine. He instructed me to increase to 50mcg if I felt no better after two weeks.

I revisited my doctor again last week - this time my own one. He took my bloods. My TSH is at 0.44(0.27-4.2) and my free T4 is at 17(11-22).

He still agreed to increase my dose because I wasn't losing weight and I still have symptoms. I started 75mcg back then. My question is - the weight gain has stopped - it stopped around the first 10days of Levo. But even though I am dieting and exercising it doesn't seem to be moving yet 

Does anyone have any advice? How long will I be on Levo for before the weightloss starts? I have a 28lb goal and I'm so motivated to go but I'm physically unable.

I am rigid with what I eat so I know it's not the calorie intake. Help 

Sorry for the saga!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello. If there's one thing I've learned on these boards, it's that patience is key when dealing with thyroid issues. It takes time for your body to "catch up" with your thyroid levels. I can't tell for sure, but it looks like you've been on replacement meds for about a month, and you just increased very recently. The fact that you've stopped gaining is a good sign...just give it more time and you'll start losing. The weight likely won't fall off, though...you'll have to work at it just like most other people...but you probably already knew that.

I'm curious - where are you from? You used a couple of phrases/words I haven't seen before: "fob me off" (I could figure that one out) and locum. Always interesting to see new words from other countries!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board!

It may be to your benefit and the doctor's as well for you to get a FREE T3 test. One cannot lose weight until the FT3 is in just the right place "for you!" We all differ but for most of us, TSH @ 1.0 or less and FREE T3 @ about 75% of the range given by your lab for that test is most desirable and keeps all things running smoothly including weight loss and maintaining that weight loss.

Info above.


----------



## Wlorenm (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank so much for your replies! 

I'm in Northern Ireland.

I'm so sorry I'm so impatient. I'd lost so much and now I feel so back to square one it's so disheartening I could cry.

I just want to know if it will ever stop. I'm miserable and it's effecting so many areas of my life


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, it will stop... the first step is getting your labs at their correct levels. Andros makes a good point above about getting your Free T3 tested. That's an important piece of the puzzle.

Also, have you had your thyroid antibodies tested?


----------



## Wlorenm (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes! I had antibodies present!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I revisited my doctor again last week - this time my own one. He took my bloods. My TSH is at 0.44(0.27-4.2) and my free T4 is at 17(11-22).
> 
> He still agreed to increase my dose because I wasn't losing weight and I still have symptoms. I started 75mcg back then. My question is - the weight gain has stopped - it stopped around the first 10days of Levo. But even though I am dieting and exercising it doesn't seem to be moving yet
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? How long will I be on Levo for before the weightloss starts? I have a 28lb goal and I'm so motivated to go but I'm physically unable.


I'm taking one sentence out of this...



> My TSH is at 0.44(0.27-4.2) and my free T4 is at 17(11-22).


If these labs were after taking 50mcg of levothyroxine - increasing to 75mcg will only make you hyper in my opinion. Alternating 75mcg and 50 mcg might be a better plan. Getting a FT-3 run is the best plan.

My experiences are that You will absolutely not lose weight until your Free T-3 is in mid to 3/4 range and since your doctor did not test that there is no way to know. The reason for needing the Free T-3 is to see if you are properly converting your levohtyroxine.

I for one need Cytomel to get my FT-3 into proper range.

I'm using myself as an example...

FT-4 mid 1.295 FT-3 mid 3.2

6/13/14 TSH .024 (.40-4.0) Free T-4 1.29(.82-1.77) Free T-3 3 (2.0-4.4) 125mcg +12.5/.25mcg Cytomel ( I take 12.25mcg 1 day a week because if I take 12.5 every day I tend to go hyper.) That said - you can see my labs were both smack in the middle which prevented me from losing an ounce. Knowing what I know about dosing and the fact I needed a boost I added 50mcg of Unithroid for 2 weeks only and began taking my 12.5 of Cytomel all 7 days in the week. I'm proud to say - I am down a solid 4 lbs and sometimes 5.

Other changes I've made - trying to eliminate sugar as much as possible. Nothing white - no pasta, no white bread no potato chips or french fries. I even gave up fruit for a period of time. I also eat vegetables at every meal - breakfast is tomatos or peppers, lunch and dinner veggies.

Previous labs....

8/27/13 .003 (.40-4.0) 1.45(.82-1.77) 3.9 (2.0-4.4) 125mcg +12.5/.25mcg Cytomel

Same dosage that caused the mid range labs above. I have no thyroid and it's obvious to me that the body naturally adjusts based on need - if you naturally don't produce enough there will be regular up's and down's of thyroid production or your body taking thyroid hormone to function properly. Because I have no thyroid I need to make adjustments when labs show I am not in optimal range. My doctor told me I was "fine" and to continue taking what I was taking.

Be patient and get that FT-3 done -


----------



## Wlorenm (Jun 27, 2014)

What will happen if I go hyper? Could it not function better at a slightly suppressed TSH?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you go hyper you will likely experience, increased heartrate, anxiety etc. I've gone hyper on replacement med's and feel horrible, especially when my FT-4 is in high range.

You will be better in the long run to have proper levels of both FT-4 and FT-3 rather than just a high FT-4.

Hyper does not necessarily make you lose weight. I was hyper and undiagnosed for at least 7 years. Once treated with anti thyroid and put into a hypo state I gained only 5lbs.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

And just for clarification, there's a difference between being "slightly suppressed" and being "hyper."

Slightly suppressed means your TSH is within range, but on the lower end, your fee t4 is around 75% of the range, but not out of the range, and your free t3 is above midrange, but also not out of range.

Hyper would mean your TSH is lower than range, yoru free t4 is at the top or out of range and your free t3 is at the top or out of range. (Or, some combination of those three.)

For some, there's a fine, fine line between hyper and suppressed (that's me!). While others can push things bit. You definitely do not want to be hyper - there are a number of posters who can attest that being hyper is quite terrible and your quality of life will suffer significantly.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ugh, hyper is the worst! And this is coming from someone who was hypo for years. I will take hypo any day of the week over hyper--when I was hyper I lost half of my hair, my skin became dry and brittle, my eyes felt like sandpaper, I had rampant insomnia, heart palpitations, panic attacks, and I shook like a nervous chihuahua. It was the worst time of my life, physically.


----------

